# Camping



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK @lovely_chooks how about telling us about your camping trip and how much fun that was.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! I love to camp- what type of setting did you have and did you enjoy the beautiful outdoors?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK @lovely_chooks how about telling us about your camping trip and how much fun that was.


I guess it was pretty fun


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK @lovely_chooks how about telling us about your camping trip and how much fun that was.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes! I love to camp- what type of setting did you have and did you enjoy the beautiful outdoors?


Forests and lakes and it was really nice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You didn't take any pics? You're always taking pics.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You didn't take any pics? You're always taking pics.


Pics of what? I have lots of pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of your camping trip, silly. We like pics of lots of things. It doesn't have to be all about chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Of your camping trip, silly. We like pics of lots of things. It doesn't have to be all about chickens.


Ok because I thought like this was for chickens lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning. 

See, if you could learn your computer you'd easily be able to see all of the forum and other topics we talk about and pics we post.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That is absolutely stunning.
> 
> See, if you could learn your computer you'd easily be able to see all of the forum and other topics we talk about and pics we post.


I’m an expert at computer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, right. So why aren't your pics on your computer?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, right. So why aren't your pics on your computer?


I don’t know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You do know because we just talked about it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You do know because we just talked about it.


It
Won’t work


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha, you and Robin just keep going on about stuff! 😄 Wow, what kind of phone do u use @lovely_chooks ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Haha, you and Robin just keep going on about stuff! 😄 Wow, what kind of phone do u use @lovely_chooks ?


Yeah, we do and sometimes I want to pull my hair out. 🥴


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, we do and sometimes I want to pull my hair out. 🥴


Baha!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha, you and Robin just keep going on about stuff!  Wow, what kind of phone do u use @lovely_chooks ?


An iPhone


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, we do and sometimes I want to pull my hair out. 🥴


Ikr thanks for replying to my posts and not ignoring it appreciate it


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Baha!


I wonder she said she is old enough to be my grandma her hair is white? lol just kidding


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Same here


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Same here


Hey! I see you just joined, welcome! Nice avatar!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Same here


Same what?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Same what?


That's what I was gonna ask. Lol!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's what I was gonna ask. Lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ikr thanks for replying to my posts and not ignoring it appreciate it


You're welcome. Still want to pull my hair out though. 

What kind of computer? Is it Windows or Apple?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> I wonder she said she is old enough to be my grandma her hair is white? lol just kidding


Nope


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're welcome. Still want to pull my hair out though.
> 
> What kind of computer? Is it Windows or Apple?


Apple and why do
You wanna pull your hair out I mean your welcome too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Picture downloading, connect your Iphone to the computer with the proper cable. Open the photos app on the computer. On the left it will say "Iphone" click on that. In the upper right of the screen it will ask if you want to download all pics or just selected. Click on all pics. 

If you can't figure out what I just typed show it to your parents. They will probably be able to do it. 

Because you and I go round and round in circles far too often.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Picture downloading, connect your Iphone to the computer with the proper cable. Open the photos app on the computer. On the left it will say "Iphone" click on that. In the upper right of the screen it will ask if you want to download all pics or just selected. Click on all pics.
> 
> If you can't figure out what I just typed show it to your parents. They will probably be able to do it.
> 
> Because you and I go round and round in circles far too often.


Ok thanks I’ll try later and wdym round in circles??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You asked why I wanted to pull my hair out. That's why.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You asked why I wanted to pull my hair out. That's why.


Because I was annoying you?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow you guys!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Wow you guys!!


Yeah, she keeps poking the momma bear.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, she keeps poking the momma bear.


What?? Who is she??


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What?? Who is she??


She is @robin416, haven't you heard of her? 😄


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She is @robin416, haven't you heard of her?


I know but she said someone keeps poking a bear who is??


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nevermind..


----------

